
Is Argentina's chaotic economy fertile ground for radical financial experiments? - jeremynicolas
http://thelongandshort.org/growth/argentina-bitcoin-financial-future
======
gus_massa
[Argentinean here]

In 2008, the problem with coins was real. There were not enough coins. I had
to pay 4 or 5 bus tickets each day and it was difficult. Some of the solutions
were to find a relative that can go to a bank to exchange bills for coins, or
ask friends with cars to exchange bills for coins.

Now the problem is that the values of the coins is too low. 1 USA$ = 14 ARG$.
So the value of the 0.10 ARG$ is less than 0.01 USA$ = 1 penny. So in most
cases you just ignore it. The smaller coin that is currently in use is the
0.50 ARG$ = 0.07 USA$, and if you are lucky you can get a 0.25 ARG$ = 0.20
USA$ coin.

Also, the bitcoin use is not so popular as described in the article.

The "fertile ground for radical financial experiments" is true. If you enjoy
economic experiments, grab some popcorn and wish us luck.

